# 20% off mothercare code



## luci and bump

My friend worked for mothercare until this week. (she had to quit because it was clashing with her PGCE studies) Anyway, when she found out I was expecting, she gave me the code to get 20% off mothercare online for November.

Apparently all you have to do is fill your online basket as normal, and then enter the code "XNP" at the checkout and receive 20% off :)
Thought even if only 1 person uses it, every little bit we can save will help :)


----------



## hollyrose

i so wish i had seen this yesterday as i ordered 100 quids worth of stuff from mothercare! ah well, hopefully someone else will use it. thanks. xo


----------



## inxsmhpy

Thanks-I might order the moses basket I've had my eye on later x x


----------



## mechanica

Thanks! It goes through as 'staff discount'. I hope they don't get wise to it!!


----------



## youngwife20

thanks x


----------



## bubble pop

Thank you for this! I've just saved myself £12!!! Not bad at all hey! The item was half price too so double savings & free delivery! Excellent!!!
Thanks again. Very kind of you. Xxx


----------



## youngwife20

very kind!!


----------



## febbride2012

Any more codes? Please x


----------



## SJR

..


----------

